# Speculation on the God-Emperor



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

"i started this thread in another section of heresy online but moved to here so more people may see it."

someone on another thread suggested that the emperor could have tried to steer humanity away from religion so he could instill himself as a god. 
people will think this is false but i had a little idea.

All the primarchs had certain aspects of the emperors character but only some turned to chaos. well the reason for some turning could have been because the emperor had certain unsavoury parts to his character. he would have had to have been abit aggressive to think about taking over earth and then the galaxy, as a person with complete compassion would have tried all other means before just stampeding over everything. knowing full well that legions like angrons, perturbo, konrad curze and even say leman russ and a few other loyal primarch would just slaughter worlds, even before the heresy. then demanding that they follow the emperor or die then demanding tithes (something even horus was against).

i know that their was xenophobia before the heresy and malcador would personally mind torture the eldar to try and get info on the webway all for the emperor.
so with all these little points maybe the emperor wasnt so noble and just as we all thought. maybe these all to human traits were why some of the primarchs were able to be turned in the first place and everyone was being played by the emperor for his own benefit. in legion there is a comment by one of the cabal that says something like "your emperor has a appetite for bloodshed". 

maybe some of the shamon that turned into the emperor werent all nice and this could have lead to these character flaws and why would he did not take over humanity when they had their golden age. maybe in letting them crumble he could have enforced the need for him to rule alot easier this way and with his physcic powers, forsore his rise to godhood and relished it. then abit like a tzeentch plot he steered everything for his own gain and got the result he was after. 

this could all end up a false statement but i hope to get abit of a discussion going and see what other people can add to it.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I think the whole key fact of this is that the Emperor, like all astartes, were human! And we all know the human race is doomed to destroy itself.

If 1 person was to rise to absoloute power (like the emperor) corruption is something that person would have to deal with every second of every day until he breaks or dies.

The other thing you mentioned about the primarchs having some form of his personal traits, it is a common fact that children take on the some traits of their parents, but as they get older, isnt it truly our own choices that define who we are? If the emperor had done things differently, who isnt to say the primarchs (maybe in whole) would have turned against him.


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm not so sure he is human you know. I mean he is a true immortal, he was alive for millenia before his battle with Horus. To say he is a god is not stretching it for me, i personally believe he has deeper, darker ties to chaos than anyone knows. Maybe he is a chaos god in the material world taking on human form....who truelly knows. After all he is the most powerful psyker ever and even the chaos gods fear him. What do we really know of him...not nearly enough. 
Plus what easier race to try and command than humans who are bloodthirsty, violent, prone to self destruction and weak of mind. The only reason he didn't want to be worshipped as a god is to keep knowledge of the chaos gods a secret......whoops too late now! But this is just specualtion, my own opinions, im sure there are better ones out there!


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

If you Read the Horus Heresy books it will tell you why Chaos are out to get him. he cheated the chaos gods (dont ask me how) out of alot of power so he could create his empire. The emperor did start off as human! Hence why he was susceptable to the promises of chaos.

As revenge, the Dark gods took his children and spread them across the galaxy, this also laying the first seeds of corruption within them.


----------



## rgw (Jan 29, 2008)

The primarchs, proof that nurture is greater than nature.

But yeah, those faults obviously would have come from some aspect of the Emperor, which in turn is a flaw in humanity.

The story of Lorgar, Angron, Magnus and Mortarion are ones that stick out to me in that it was the Emperor's fault that they eventually turned to Chaos. I mean I know we can all make free choices, I'm just saying that these primarchs have a reason to hate the Emperor. So maybe the Emperor wasn't so perfect if he couldn't understand his kids.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

No one is perfect, that includes the emperor, Emperor's Children are noted for. They strive to be perfect and admit they are not. They have stated they want to "surpass" the emperor, so theres the clue the emperor isnt perfect.

The emperor also played with fire by giving horus the title warmaster, how dumb is that? You have a big group of brothers, you make one more important than the other, do i need to say more?

Everyone here with siblings knows the kind of Rivalries that go on within families.

Perfection only Death.


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

The emperor not perfect? You just ruined the lives of 500 trillion screaming fanatics.

But really, the Emperor is a bit lacking in the brain department. 

He told Lorgar, NOT to be an incredible fanatic. So what does he do? Lorgar goesf rom being the most zealous Primarch, to a traitor. He trys to ave Magnus 'arrested' because he warned him of the heresy, using sorcery, and makes another traitor.


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

The Emperor was born from a load of shamans sacrificing themselves and bringing all their souls together in one body, but a shaman is kinda like a sorceror which we all know are linked with chaos. And how plausible would it be for all four chaos gods to work with a human, you'd be lucky to get one and then he'd only try to seduce the bugger. So i'm thinking there is seriously something deeper and darker there. What was his strategy with taking over the universe, what was going to happen at the end? I think he was seducing humanity as a whole leading them for an unknown purpose that is/was most likely going to be dark and unpleasant. And i know people are going to suggest he was helping humanity but leading an entire race into an eternal struggle of survival does not sound like the way to go. I think the guy was hiding a deep, dark secret and i can say this because we know next to nothing of the guy!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ok if you have read the HH novel Legion you will know that something is definately amiss with the emperor. it also states in the series that he was trying to "topple" the chaos gods from their thrones. hell they were afraid of him! i think he was on a quest to godhood personally. first he cheats the gods out of some power, then plans on usurping them as a god of the warp basically, maybe a good god but a god nonetheless. and yes he was seriously lacking in the brain department like it was stated earlier he put one brother higher than the others STUPID move on his part. but then again maybe he wanted it to happen? who knows, all i know is that he got fucked before he could complete what he was after. if he had conquered the galaxy he would have literally had the human race rapped around his finger. it would have been so easy for him to sway the masses at that point, but i think his sons would have had some frayed tempers by the time this came around and there still would have been a heresy no matter what. anywho before i keep rambling on i truly think the emperor is a lot darker than most people believe and that like Horus said he really did have a secret agenda, he just got fucked before he coudl achieve it.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah he's definatly got to have a darker side to him to let angrons people die and to teleport him just as the battle was to start. he had some custodes with him so could have just laid the smackdown on angrons enemies for him and forever been a beacon of light to angron. i do think when he stopped konrad curze's fits when they first met he saw all that konrad had been foreseeing and has been using those visions to steer things for his own benefit. maybe him letting malcador torture eldar so much was because he found out about the cabal and had a utter dislike at how they were trying to stop any of his plans too. he may have even got something from the first ever meeting with john grammaticus. 
one thing though, i cant wait to read more HH novels and see how the plot thickens


----------



## Fhadhq (Jun 12, 2008)

This plot won't thicken in the following HH novels.
Remember its wh40k not star wars.
There is no proof of any chaos allegiance and nothing about the time
before 30k,every guess is just a wishlist.
Legion revealed nothing because it was meant to be a novel about deception,
illusions and false information. 
The only interesting part were the gene-enhanced troops.

The primarchs got turned by their own flaws.Lorgar and Mortarion were tricked by their captains to forfeit the pledge to humanity and go for chaos.
Angron was said to hate to do as the emperor demanded,but with his
brain-surgery,i believe he got a lot of damage :crazy:
Night haunter had a unpleasant view of law and order,his legion beeing a 
bunch of criminals don't helped there.He was disgusted by his own actions
and a power to see only the bad things will break a mind for sure.

The emperor was not perfect and never claimed to.He was no god and never said he was.He forbid contact with the warp to ensure magnus safety from 
corruption.He build a webway portal for faster spacetravel.:ireful2:

As his goal was never revealed,it never will be.:taunt:


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

But he did claim he was perfect in a round about way....remember the emperors children, how they strove for the perfection they saw in their emperor. He never told them 'no im not perfect' or summat like that, instead he honoured them by allowing them to show the imperial aquila on their armour. True it may be pride, or it may be that he saw himself as perfection....its harder to see ones own flaws...
As for the webway for faster travel, maybe its possible to he wanted to avoid the warp, or it could've been some secret plan against the eldar, like its been said no-one knows what the emperor was thinking, we can all only guess and theres a 50/50 chance it was good and 50/50 chance it wasn't. But i'm sticking with the darker side....everyone has one and they're definetly more fun fluff wise.


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

Unknown Primarch said:


> i know that their was xenophobia before the heresy and malcador would personally mind torture the eldar to try and get info on the webway all for the emperor.


My opinion on the xenophobia was that he used the xenos as an enemy to rally humanity against in the early days when the Imperium was at it's weakest. I don't think he hated aliens but also cared nothing if they died either. They were just useful tools of humanity.

BTW what's your source on Malcador torturing the Eldar?


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

effigy22 said:


> If you Read the Horus Heresy books it will tell you why Chaos are out to get him. he cheated the chaos gods (dont ask me how) out of alot of power so he could create his empire. The emperor did start off as human! Hence why he was susceptable to the promises of chaos.
> 
> As revenge, the Dark gods took his children and spread them across the galaxy, this also laying the first seeds of corruption within them.


as it is Chaos saying this to lure Horus over to their cause, this is highly suspect. Chaos would be against any force that was seeking to eliminate religion, as that fuels the chaos gods.


----------



## Kegzilla (Jul 11, 2008)

Hopefully the 6th Edition will see the Star Child bust onto the stage.

Oh the godlike shenanigans


----------



## Fhadhq (Jun 12, 2008)

The worship of the emperor was started by lorgar and the remembracers.
Lorgar thought the masses easier to lead,if they worship the emperor as a
God.His father denied this plan,as it was against his work to squeeze superstition.Lorgar was tricked then to chaos.
The remembracers should write the history of the great crusade,but ended up
making a novel of heroic deeds.When secretive circles undermined the 
imperial work,some remembracers turned their writings into religios pamphlets
to strike the evil with their only weapon available.
The emperor was too busy to see whats coming. 
IMHo he's not searching for godhood.His followers strong belief in good and 
holy powers creates a weapon to strike evil.The strentgh to win against odds
comes from the soul not the warp. :angel:


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

G_Morgan said:


> My opinion on the xenophobia was that he used the xenos as an enemy to rally humanity against in the early days when the Imperium was at it's weakest. I don't think he hated aliens but also cared nothing if they died either. They were just useful tools of humanity.
> 
> BTW what's your source on Malcador torturing the Eldar?



cant remember the exact source but i read it somewhere very recent that he would get eldar and try and get info on the webway and then after just completely crush their minds. this was to show just how powerful a mind he had. will let you know when i come across the fluff again.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

come on people you cant seriously believe that the emperor did not have a darker side to him can you? if you really do than he must be perfect which in turn would mean he IS a god. but since he is human no human is perfect and every human has a dark side no matter how good they may seem. remember that saying power corrupts and total power corrupst totally or something like that. the fact that the emperor was a human, a very powerful one but human nonetheless, is evidence that he has a daker side. now im not saying he is out to become a mean and godlike it could be as simple as he is just very bloodthirsty. what im saying is people are starting to contradict themselves in this thread so think about what you write before you write it.


p.s. the emperor's good side is a coverup so people wont notice that he was on a quest for ultimate power!!! lol


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

How dare you speek such heresy of the Divine!!!

Now on a more philisophical note..
Are we all forgeting that humans (like eldar and Orks) were created by the old ones to combat the Necrons? And that this in turn implies that the Shamans esentualy would have been intended to fill the same roll as Farseers, I dont know if that of the fact that they are human would matter more- Im guessing just that there human, but what I'm getting at would be that the shamans would each hold near unending knolage. All of them bound together into the Emporer would mean that he would A) Probably have a masive case of split persinality) B Have more knolage than any 1 mortal was ever ment to hold and C) Be hugely powerfull. (that one we already know) But what I believe all this implies is that he have near supreem wisdom for what should hapen, in the best posible future. So This would lead us to believe that he had a dam good reason for creating the primarchs flawed as he did, which I do believe was intentianal. I have no idea what his plan may have been. But I beleve it is there.

On the other hand... His plan may just be leading to the destruction of the Nechrons to the exclusion of all else. As this was humanities origonal purpos.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Another thing after reading the ones that poped up while I posted my last one. 
Lost of people are implying that the Emporer had it in for the Eldar. See my privious statement onhumon /eldar relationships. Why given the fact the two races were created for the same purpos, by the same beings would he have anything against the eldar?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

they may have been created by the same people for the same purpose but obviously both races apparently havent realized this hence them constantly fighting each other and every other thing out there. if the emperor knew this fact then why didnt he make an alliance with the eldar? and why did he keep this knowledge from his sons? if he knew this then the fact he did do those things means he IS lieing about something why else would he keep that knowledge from his sons and try not to make a pact? on the other hand if he didnt know this then that also proves he isnt as majestic and great as the rest of you corpse worshipping followers think!!!! lol


----------



## Fhadhq (Jun 12, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> they may have been created by the same people for the same purpose but obviously both races apparently havent realized this hence them constantly fighting each other and every other thing out there. if the emperor knew this fact then why didnt he make an alliance with the eldar?


None of the younger races know about their duty to fight necron and C'Tan !
Maybe the eldar know but don't share.Orks even forgot their old name=krork!
Humans were new when the old ones died and *not*briefed of the cause.



> and why did he keep this knowledge from his sons? if he knew this then the fact he did do those things means he IS lieing about something why else would he keep that knowledge from his sons and try not to make a pact? on the other hand if he didnt know this then that also proves he isnt as majestic and great as the rest of you corpse worshipping followers think!!!! lol


As explained above,its fact that any information of ties or purpose of races
was lost before the emperor was born.:biggrin:

"corpse worshipping followers" :taunt:
Better to accept the emperor as commander in chief as to kneel before 
little stinking warp spirits. :threaten:


----------



## Falsegods (Jun 9, 2008)

The God Emperor is not a mortal man. Rather he is the collection of the souls of the shamans that defended humanity from chaos in the earliest days of human history, given physical form. He has lived literally the entire span of human history, and he knows what the human race is capible more than anyone else. Any secrets he keeps, or any knowledge he hides is to protect mankind from itself. The Emperor does have the same drives a a normal human, he is the embodiment of duty, and his singular duty is to protect mankind. All of his designs are based around that idea, he does harbour the darkness that befouls normal men, because he is not a normal man by any definition. Even in his slow death he is still working toward the preservation of mankind.

As to his designs for other races, humanity unlike the other races had a very brutal childhood. While other races where protected by the old ones humanity was not. Humanity has had to fight for everything it achieved, is it any wonder that they look upon other races with distrust, it has been engrained into humanity's racial mindset that they need to fight inorder to live. And who will that they are wrong?


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

They're not just fighting other races, they're fighting for their total and utter extinction from the face of the universe, warp and every other dimension. And sure being bullied in childhood makes you mistrust and wanna fight (i know that one) but i'm not a bloodthirsty psycho who wants to tear the heart out of everyone i meet, and neither should the imperium be, but they believed in the emperor and followed him blindly. 

It brings to mind that everyone who saw the emperor was in a state of awe, he was that mignificent, which is why they followed him blind, and now they've done it for so long, its like second nature or crack...they're addicted. 

And if humans were a weapon against the necrons and the c'tan, what was the old ones plan (besides the one just stated)? What would they do when the c'tan were defeated?

I do however like the the idea of his split personalities...maybe some of the shamans weren't as good as the others, maybe some had been tainted by chaos, who knows? Or maybe the emperor went nuts from all the power and knowledge. He had the power of a god (he controlled the lives and deaths of billions of people and they did exactly what he told them to do) so maybe he was delusional and thought he was better than a god, i mean he knew of the chaos gods and was probably comparing himself to them and realised he was better. So what's better than a god? An emperor apparently lol.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Just thinking about the C'tan/Old Ones part. If the Emperor has lived through the entire human cycle, isn't there a chance that he could possibly have had contact with the last of the Old Ones? It was hinted in one of the special missions in the back of the necron codex that there could be 'degenerate decendants' of the Old Ones, so why not have decendants that could have implanted the purpose of fighting the C'tan during the enslaver plague. And since the Emperor is simply a whole lot of souls reborn into a human body, is there anything that states that it must be a _human_ soul? 

I think that if the Old Ones were dying out and saw a chance to see their foes cast down, they'd take it. Nearly every culture has some sort of legend concerning divine beings. What if they were the Old Ones? They hide out on a small world, thousands of light years from anywhere special, while creating a race to continue the fight. They sense that their time is coming to an end and reincarnate into a form more suited to guiding this new race. A vast amount of generations pass, and they find it harder and harder to reincarnate, so they all go into one body with a massive life span as well as their collective powers and knowledge. We suddenly have the Emperor, a being that knows the threat of the necrons, who is allpowerful but not a god, an incredible lifespan (the Old Ones were nearly immortal. At least to the necrontyr), and give the chaos gods a reason to fear him, because he knows what the warp was like before they came into being.

As for not telling the Primachs about any of this, if he told them he was around before even the Eldar, that he guided the creation of humanity, how in the world would he convince them he wasn't a god?

It's a bit of a leap but I may as well put it out there. I'm sure others have had similar ideas.


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

I reckon the Emperor is all powerful yes, and he took a lot from the Chaos Gods.
What did he take?? he took the Warp energies needed to create powerful Souls for his Primarchs, he had made a deal to the four gods that he would give them the Galaxy if they gave him the powers needed. The thing is he double crossed them, temporarly weakened them draining their Primal powers. Thats when the storms died when Gods were weakened and more of their warp powers were drawn by the new born Slaanesh. In turn the Primarchs were suddenly sucked into a vortex created and orchestrated by Tzeentch, Lord of Fate and Change. They were thrown across the Galaxy.

The Emperor is the epitome of Human Souls and wills combined together into a superbeing. As John Grammaticus said He is not Human hes something different, a step or a hundred above being Human, and there was something scary about him, not an allround good guy, but a guy who knows that he will do whatever it takes to aceive his/Humanities role. Its not that he is a Tyrant it more like a hes a Benevelont Dictator, who has a tendency to create a massive WarMachine capable of destroying the entire Galaxy, its called the Adeptus Astartes:victory:, and wants to commit massive Xenocide to make way for the evergoing Imperium. Its fair by his standards. :crazy:


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

what if the emperor was infact the deciever. that could explain why forces of chaos refer to him as the false emperor. maybe the ctan needed a force that can combat the warp as they cant do it themselves and humans fit the bill. it would be interesting if the deciever controlled the human forces and the void dragon controlled all the mechanicus forces. that would be one crazy spin on things in The End Of Times.


----------



## Fhadhq (Jun 12, 2008)

Unknown Primarch said:


> what if the emperor was infact the deciever. that could explain why forces of chaos refer to him as the false emperor. maybe the ctan needed a force that can combat the warp as they cant do it themselves and humans fit the bill. it would be interesting if the deciever controlled the human forces and the void dragon controlled all the mechanicus forces. that would be one crazy spin on things in The End Of Times.


:no: the emperor is not a C'Tan/ a C'Tan is not the emperor. :no:

The so called "forces" of chaos refer to him as _false_ because they
tried to install Horus as "new" emperor.

C'Tan are very capable at tech,but this isn't their only profession.
Influencing the mechanicum = k:
Commanding the imperium = :laugh:


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

Religion is a tricky subject, look at world history (the crusades, witch trials etc) and even todays world. There can be no peace if everyone thinks everyone else is wrong which is why the emperor probably disallowed its practice...to unite mankind behind one banner, but after tens of thousands of years saying there is no such thing as a god and then turning around and claiming yourself to be a god would be a little hypocritical. 

This makes sense to me because......Magnus was a psyker who saw the future and tried to warn the emperor, now we all know that the emperor is the supreme psyker so to simply think that he did not already know (perhaps decades in advance) what was going to happen is just plain silly. He probably knows exactly what was and is going to happen. Which means he let it happen, it is part of some master plan. Maybe the C'tan will defeat chaos, the eldar defeat the C'tan and then the emperor will be reborn as the only true god (after kicking the eldars arse). Maybe his master plan is just his egomaniacal personality coming to the boil...


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

Angel, i dont think the claim about Emepror being able to see the future fully is true, according to a piece i read long ago, his plans were kinda only stretching upto the time when he made Horus Lupercal Warmaster, and then the rest of it was apparently clouded, obviously by the Gods and used this window to corrupt Horus.

Another theory was that the Emperor is none other than the Malal character the GW had forsaken and banned from using, think about it he was the Chaos God of Order, antithesis of chaos and shunned everything chaos was and was intent on killing it from the inside. What better way than to convince a few thousand shaman to commit suicide in a summoning ritual and become the Emperor of Mankind. Malal shunned his worship as the other Chaos Gods love being worshipped, so does the emperor. He fought Chaos in His own way without telling anyone and planned to destroy it with itself, i.e using Warp energies to maybe weaken the gods and invade warp, the one thing he hated with the Space Marine Legions?


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

I've been saying something along those lines for the longest time now, i just didn't have a name (other than the emperor), so thanks.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah i do think the emperor knows what he's doing and its all a big plan to rid humanity of all its enemies, i also believe that the emperor could be malal too. 

GW could have censored him so they can shock everyone in future fluff.

Malal could be why chaos call Him the false emperor but dont want to say why because all the worshippers would follow him if they knew that one chaos god was able to be a force against the other four and worship the powerfulest god. its a long shot but its possible.


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

I've never seen anything that says that Humanity was made by the old ones. The Eldar and the Orks were. Humanity first evolved long after the Necrons were beaten.


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

The chaos gods are just jealous cos the emperor's got a larger retinue than all of them put together lol.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

G_Morgan said:


> I've never seen anything that says that Humanity was made by the old ones. The Eldar and the Orks were. Humanity first evolved long after the Necrons were beaten.



well ive read it somewhere that humans were created by the old ones but were never nutured like the other races as the old ones basically got defeated and didnt get round to it. thats why humans have got a unstable psyker gene and somehow the necrons planted the pariah gene into it too. 
i personally think that humans were supposed to be cross between the eldar pysker might and the ork brute strength, as eldar were physically weak but strong minded and the orks were strong but dumb. so humans would have been made to be abit in-between but never got the good schooling they needed and just found their own way in the galaxy.


----------



## The Thunder Ravens (Jul 7, 2008)

RGW was right in what he said about the emperor causing some of the primarchs to turn , especially in the case of Angron does anyone remember that piece of fluff about when the Emperor found Angron. He was fighting at the head of a rebellion of slave gladiators against their oppressors(and winning I might add) and the emperor in his infinite wisdom decided to teleport Angron away from the final battle depiving his troops of leadership and ultimately dooming all of them surely it would have been wiser to let Angron fight his battle and then take him and any survivors to join the World Eaters. Maybe this way Angron would not have held a grudge against the Emperor and would have been much more difficult for Horus to turn him to chaos


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

i totally agree and said this in another post. i cant see why he would do this or evn why he didnt teleport a chapter of astares down to the surface and defeat angrons enemies with him. and im surprised angron didnt attack the emperor as soon as he was aboard his starship. would be interesting to see if it crops up in the HH novels somewhere. i.e "tales of the heresy". cant wait!


----------



## sgt macragge (Jul 7, 2008)

MAYBE- the horus heresy we due to some tempering of minds in 10 of the primarchs when the chaos gods took them and flew them to different places. MAYBE they planned it and set like a psyco-timer in their heads to trigger the lure to chaos at the right time. MAYBE the chaos gods were using them! AND JUST MAYBE- they failed which is why they are so furious and produced the traitor legions to constantly assault the imperium. They probs could not lure the other primarchs to chaso cos theyve seen what it has done to others.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

there are a few chaos gods that operate just like certain aspects of the emperor;
Malal, who wants nothing more than to destory the other chaos gods.
Nehoco, who is the chaos god of doubt and atheism, wants the galaxy rid of superstition.
Perhaps the emperor struck a deal with one or both of those gods, or perhaps, he IS one or both of those gods all wrapped up into one package.
just speculation on my part


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

I thought they wiped Malal because of copyright issues? It said so on lexicanum or somewhere else I think.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Carna said:


> I thought they wiped Malal because of copyright issues? It said so on lexicanum or somewhere else I think.


Apparently, but unless we see it written on an official GW document then is can easily be a marketing ploy.


----------

